# Ark River - Texas Creek Access?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thinking of heading down tomorrow and adding a couple of hours to a Parkdale run. Last time I was there, the dirt ramp, across the river from the store at Texas Creek, was closed and I was directed to put in about a quarter mile upstream at a stone stair access there. 

Does anyone know the situation with the old boat ramp or any other trailer-friendly access at Texas Creek? I'd love to see AHRA acquire that property on the north side of the river and make it official...

Thanks for any beta!

-AH


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Rafts seem to be out of probability for now. Easy access for kayaks and ik, but... what time are you thinking of putting in? I was contemplating a run from pinnacle to parkdale with a 12:30/1:00 put in


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Might be able to get about earlier if it helps. I can be reached by phone this afternoon @7194297106.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

PM sent Andy.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> Thinking of heading down tomorrow and adding a couple of hours to a Parkdale run. Last time I was there, the dirt ramp, across the river from the store at Texas Creek, was closed and I was directed to put in about a quarter mile upstream at a stone stair access there.
> 
> Does anyone know the situation with the old boat ramp or any other trailer-friendly access at Texas Creek? I'd love to see AHRA acquire that property on the north side of the river and make it official...
> 
> ...


I thought that was a done process Andy. Have you emailed the AHRA? I haven't been down there this season, but my understanding was they were in the process of either purchasing that parcel, or formalizing an agreement for the State Park to use it.
If you are unable to use the Texas Creek site you can choose to either put in 2.5 miles upstream at the Sand Creek access (exit 50 west bound on the south side of the highway to access the gulch and put in below the highway bridge) or at the Maytag site 1.5 miles downstream. There is an old boat ramp there.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

May tag ramp is a decent option. Used it a few years ago. Miss tex creek rapid though. Didn't know about the sand creeking. Though logan.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the beta, Logan! I'll have to check it out but I've never seen a good ramp there when I've floated by. Since TX Cr. to Parkdale will already be a long day, I may just dump the boat down the steps on the little launch upstream of the store. I'll have to get on Mr. White about why they don't have a styling concrete ramp there!  

Flatlander, I don't know when we'll be coming by but (God willing) I'll be launching a lot earlier and further upstream. If I see a solo ducky I'll give a shout.

Peev - got it, check yer mailbox, I'll look for you.

Thanks everyone!

SYOTR,

-AH


----------

